

Google not filtering phishing ads (fake walgreens) - ivanca
http://imgur.com/fxtxGa2

======
pedalpete
Would this be considered a phishing ad? They are a drugstore using the
misspelling of a competitor in their add. I think calling this phishing is a
bit harsh. I was expecting something that actually used Walgreen's branding
trying to get user details.

Ethically, I have very little problem with this as it clearly states the URL
the user will be taken to is drugstore.com

